# Rigid fork options



## snottiboy (Jun 8, 2004)

I am thinking of getting some rigid forks for my 1X9 commuter. I want light weight without too much cost. I was trawling through the net and found some brands i've never heard of and couldn't find too much about. Has anyone ever heard of

TRIGON or MOSSO

They both make carbon fiber stuff. Has anyone had any experience with these forks, i just dont want to make a bad decision and end up on my face.
THX


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Carbon fiber for a commuter? I would go with Steel. Hard to go wrong with a Surly 1X1 fork.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Carbon commuter fork......dare I say Nashbar. 

caz


----------



## Trifixed (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's some more info on the Mosso from Weight Weenies:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25474&highlight=rigid+fork

I don't know whether they're steel or alu, although one of the guys says it's steel w/ some carbon. I have some doubts that they got the forks as light as they are w/ steel, but supposedly the reported weights are very accurate. Another guy says some pro raced on it with no problems, so hopefully they should be very durable.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Has anyone ridden that Nashbar carbon fork? I've been pretty tempted by it... the steel Kona Project Two fork on my daily rider is awfully rough on my wrists.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

posted by mistake sorry


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Salsa CroMoto rigid.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

Dang!

Hey thanks for bringing that MOSSO fork up again. 420mm A-C, under 700g and the kicker... $88 (buy it now price) on the bay.
They also have a Aluminum one with the same specs for $33!!!. 
Many naysayers poo-pooed alu forks saying they were harsh and my first one (a cannondale pepporoni) beat me mercilessly, but this looks like my old Kenisis which is smooth as butter on the trail and IMO more compliant than most 4130 forks out there.

The Trigon (Rithcy/Stienbach/Matrix/etc.) looks sexy and is around 250g lighter but $230! Not sure about the A-C length? 

The (Fetish/Origin8 BlackOps/White/Vortex/eXotic/Dorcus/Saso/Carbotec/e.), (all made by Mekkem), can be found in 465, 445 and 425mm A-C . They go for around $180 on the bay i believe. 700-800g?


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*What is the frame?*



snottiboy said:


> I am thinking of getting some rigid forks for my 1X9 commuter. I want light weight without too much cost. I was trawling through the net and found some brands i've never heard of and couldn't find too much about. Has anyone ever heard of
> 
> TRIGON or MOSSO
> 
> ...


Is it designed for 80mm, 100mm or 120mm suspension forks?


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

There was a lot of Trigon around when i was in japan a few years ago. It seems to be pretty good stuff. They make a stem/bar one piece unit too. My friend had a trigon stem and trigon handlebar and no problems. i have trigon bar ends, but not much can go wrong with bar ends,


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Tange. Pretty lightweight, decent steel, even has eyelets for fenders (which on a commuter, are really nice). Might add, have questions about this fork on an offroad bike (see my post "I crashed-could it be my fork?"). But as a street bike, it's fine.


----------



## El Coilero (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a Winwood Purist carbon composite MTB fork. Awesome quality & I got it on Ebay for about $240. Yep, rather spendy indeed but it's disc-compatible, fairly lightweight, super stiff & feels incredibly smooth even on rough trails. The only thing is its a bit long (suspension-correct geometry) on my 12 yr old frame designed for only 70mm travel forks & makes head angle kinda slack. So, it will be absolutely perfect when i get a new frame someday!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

www.chainreactioncycles.com

Cheap on-one carbon forks here


----------



## DrewM (Jan 8, 2007)

Surly 1x1 wasn't quite tall enough for my project so I picked up an Instigator. A little heavier but you really cannot go wrong with either.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chumbox said:


> www.chainreactioncycles.com
> 
> Cheap on-one carbon forks here


Not all that cheap after you convert to US dollar.


----------



## markito200 (Aug 27, 2007)

*SS commuter*

I bought a on-one steel fork it is very lightweight and rides smooth on the road and most important it is not fragile at all. Here it is!


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Trigon for sure. Great carbon fork and I love the one that I have on my SS build. I did not pay $320 for mine. I was able to get mine for around $200


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

markito200 said:


> I bought a on-one steel fork it is very lightweight and rides smooth on the road and most important it is not fragile at all. Here it is!


I would like to build one of those! How much does it weigh?


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would like to build one of those! How much does it weigh?


my buddy at www.stoiccycles.com built me a segmented crown fork like that on one, im not sure how they stack up in terms of tubing, wall thickness, or size.. but I was using a Surly karate monkey fork, and my new segmented fork weighs about 4 oz's less. Which puts it at about 2.25 lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Trigon forks are super cool, have had them on my mtb's for more than a year. 26" wheels i'm guessing?

A little spam here (I sell them in my ebay store!).
http://cgi.ebay.com/TRIGON-FULL-CAR...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

markito200 said:


> I bought a on-one steel fork it is very lightweight and rides smooth on the road and most important it is not fragile at all. Here it is!


That would look..._*perfect*_ on my Rocky Mtn Blizzard, which is also white. I'm at work, so at On-One's website is not available to me. May I ask how much that fork runs, and where you got it?


----------



## FrontRanger (Apr 28, 2004)

Any shop that sells On Ones can get the fork. Or you can contact their US distributor. Zedsport.com


----------



## markito200 (Aug 27, 2007)

I got it from ebay. It was about $130 dollars. For some reason he figured that it was too long for him. They are terribly hard to come by. The on-one website almost never have them and when they do they run out of stock quickly. It is brilliant it is made out of steal and it is not that heavy.


----------



## TeamRoundBoys (Jan 3, 2005)

chucksbikes.com


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

The Quiring chromoly unicrown is a nice piece of work, and provides ultra precise handling on or off road. Suspension corrected with canti-studs and disk mounts, or just disk monts depending on your needs. Around 950-975 grams so shes not the lightest when compared to some of the CF or ti options.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

The Quiring chromoly unicrown is a nice piece of work, and provides ultra precise handling on or off road. Suspension corrected with canti-studs and disk mounts, or just disk monts depending on your needs. Around 950-975 grams so shes not the lightest when compared to some of the CF or ti options.

Older pic in street trim:









Newer pic in off-road trim with new bars, crank, post, stem...:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Fetish Carbon, same as White Bros Rock Solid, less than $200 on Ebay, great quality, very light, durable, no problems with mine and I'm a clydesdale!

Carbon really soaks up the vibrations on a rigid.


----------



## seafarinman (Aug 21, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Fetish Carbon, same as White Bros Rock Solid, less than $200 on Ebay, great quality, very light, durable, no problems with mine and I'm a clydesdale!
> 
> Carbon really soaks up the vibrations on a rigid.


+1. I have a Fetish Carbon fork on my ride. The fork combined with the carbon bar, ti frame and seatpost makes for a pretty plush ride.


----------

